# My hairless babies.



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

Meet my girlies Houdini(right) and Majik!(left) I'm a new rat owner, and new to this forum! I hope to lean a lot and give my girlies the best life I can!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Awwwww so cute!!! I want a hairless girl some day. <3


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

They're really awesome, they look like they'd feel rubbery, but they're so soft and warm, they make awesome cuddle buddies.


----------



## bluebo (Sep 17, 2012)

Im getting two hairless boys tonight! I'm very excited! Well... possibly one. She has one male that doesnt get along with other rats but loves people so we shall see what my husband thinks...


----------



## Snake Lover (Sep 11, 2012)

Im getting a hairless and I have a snake named Houdini... Coinsidence? I think not.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

awwwww!! I love them! So cute!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a peach fuzz hairless! Shes the sweetest and so tiny. Shes si little compared t my 2 huge boys.


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Awwh! Too much cute! I want a hairless sooo bad! But there aren't any rat breeders near me, period; much less a hairless breeder. :/


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

i had to travel 3 hours one way to get my girl.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, your soo lucky! I really want to get a pair of hairless rats, but I hear they need to have a lot more extra stuff in their diet or something so I decided to just go with whatever my local breeder has  but I'm sure if you have any questions people will be more than happy to help you  I haven't got rats yet but I'm fairly knowledgeable  good luck with your girls  I'm jealous of you  haha, more pictures, I want to see Houdini and Majik in action!!! Lol, sorry if I have spelt any of their names wrong, but my iPad keeps correcting stuff. Thanks for the pictures  more updates and pictures will be appreciated  but I know its hard because my cousins Rat's are all over the place when she has her camera out, it's so funny watching them go haywire as she tries to take their picture. The best picture she ever got, was when they were asleep in the hammock, but she lost the camera with that picture in (I would have uploaded otherwise, all 4 of those ratties went to rattie heaven and crossed the bridge) R.I.P
Good luck with your girls and I wish them a fun and filled life full of happiness and healthiness  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

They can be a little more high maintenance than furred rats. They have a higher metabolism, so they eat and drink a bit more than a furred rat, are more prone to respiratory problems, and of course get cold easier. But they are wonderful, and I absolutely love them! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vojPIFmiASg&feature=plcp http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=1MOzO-XuxhM&NR=1 

A few videos of Houdini, and her favorite foods, spaghetti and soy yogurt!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, thanks for the video  good luck with your babies, and thank you for the information, I will have to look more into hairless rats, but for my first ever ratties I think I'll go with fur, that way I can get more knowledge on the hairless rat, plu I'll have to look for a breeder who still sees themselves breeding in a couple of years time.

 good luck again  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very cute! Love the little fuzz on their faces ;D My 'hairless' boy is covered in white fuzz he feels like velvet! They are def special ratties...every hairless I've seen is unique in his/her own way...just like our furred babies


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

SO Cute did you get them from a pet Shop ?? or did you buy them off a breeder ? X


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute! Rats eating spaghetti...made my day


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

lilmrspanda said:


> SO Cute did you get them from a pet Shop ?? or did you buy them off a breeder ? X


They are both from a pet store, next time around I think I'll adopt from a breeder or rescue. 



> So cute! Rats eating spaghetti...made my day


Houdini is such a little piggy, if I'm eating something she just has to have a bite! Spaghetti is by far her favorite though!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! BTW, how do you get the girls to snuggle on your shoulder like that? Mine are all too busy running around, jumping, snooping, eating - anything besides sitting quietly. Lol


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

Cupcake&Candy said:


> Absolutely adorable! BTW, how do you get the girls to snuggle on your shoulder like that? Mine are all too busy running around, jumping, snooping, eating - anything besides sitting quietly. Lol


They both love to take naps snuggled up with me, might be because I'm warm haha!


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

So my double rex is so much smellier thank my other guys. Is this a hairless thing?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

